# Solved: Netbook won't shut down/restart from the start menu



## minakoxox (Nov 26, 2011)

I have an Acer Aspire one netbook that's 3 months old running on Windows 7. Around 3 weeks ago it started getting stuck on the shut down screen, and then it wouldn't shut down or restart from the start menu. This meant I had to remove the battery or hibernate the netbook when I wasn't using it. I fixed this so it would shut down by doing a system restore from a previous restore point. However after a week it's gone back to not shutting down from the start menu. Acer told me to do a complete system restore, but I'd rather not because I need all of my files for my uni work. I'm not sure what the problem is, can you help me find a permanent solution for this please? Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are there any more details to "not shutting down"? Sometimes there is a program that refuses to quit, and sometimes Windows will display "waiting for XYZ to teminate." Try closing all programs you can find before doing the shut down or restart.



> ... because I need all of my files for my uni work.


By definition any files you need are ones for which you have at least one backup copy on different media in case your hard drive fails, right?  So, if you reinstall Windows (or "Recover to factory defaults") you can just restore your needed files from your backup, right?


----------



## minakoxox (Nov 26, 2011)

After I select shut down from the start menu, nothing happens, it doesn't get to the shut down screen and no window or notice pops up. Everything on the netbook still works, programs can still be opened and work. It's as if I haven't told it to turn off. I've checked to see if background programs are running, but there's nothing that can stop it shutting down. 
I can backup some of my files but I've had to purchase programs for my course as well and I can't afford to pay again for them to be reinstalled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what is causing the non-shutdown problem, nor what to do about it.

You might try, in a Command Prompt window

*shutdown /?*

That gives you a "manual page" with all the arguments. Then try to restart with

shutdown /r

You can also, of course, try some of the other options. See if anything works or gives some error indication.



> ... purchase programs for my course as well and I can't afford to pay again for them to be reinstalled


I certainly agree with this. But usually when you purchase a program, say online, there is a way to download again and to install/activate it using a special product key that came with your original purchase. Whoever is selling those programs shouldn't be assuming that the purchaser never has to reinstall them, so there should be some way to make that happen.


----------



## minakoxox (Nov 26, 2011)

I did the prompt commands, and the netbook restarted. It now shuts down and restarts from the start menu. Problem seems to be solved, thank you very much for your help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  What a (pleasant) surprise--I thought at best the shutdown command might give a helpful error message.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## minakoxox (Nov 26, 2011)

Just wondering if you could help me again? My netbook is still shutting down from the start menu, but it now brings up a message saying "waiting for background programs to close" every time. It sometimes goes on to the "force shut down" message. I've checked, but there doesn't appear to be any programs still running that would stop the shut down. I did the shutdown/? command prompt, and attached (hopefully) the page from that - I don't understand what the messages mean. I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The output from shutdown /? (or any other command with /?) is just a "manual page" showing the arguments that can be used and sometimes, as in the part you copied, possible error or warning or advisory messages.

Most times I get "waiting for background programs to close," but if I ignore them they get closed and the shutdown succeeds. Background stuff can be gadgets, update programs that you often don't even think about, etc. Don't those messages ever identify the program?

If you have Windows 7 Starter and only 1 GB memory (sorta netbook defaults) everything, including shutdown, is going to be slower than another version of Windows 7 and 2GB or more RAM.


----------



## minakoxox (Nov 26, 2011)

The program that's still running is never identified. I guess I'll just have to be more patient with my netbook! Thank you for all your help


----------

